# Blueberry's Messin Around Thread:



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah ,,,, Here is a helmet that i was messin with last night ... I was doing 2 different helmets but, I dont like how its turning out --This one is pretty much an accident / I didnt have any plans for it & just did whatever but,,, It didnt turn out too bad ..........

Critique is welcome.


I just wanted to put my New Logo on there - "KBK" / "Kounty B Kustomz" --- WhatChuThink??


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

I made all the stencils by hand , Cutting each with a razor blade -- So I dont wanna hear anyone bitch about using a stencil ..........




No clear yet on there.......






Other helmet :















































Well,,, I like how the stang helmet is coming out so far -- watch me mess it up somewhere tho.............


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

looks cool, i like the different layers in the orange helmet, keeps you wanting to look at it.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I like how the second one is looking. I like the first one with the kandy over it, it looked a little overdone before the kandy was on there, but the kandy set it off.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Mar 9 2009, 08:54 AM~13223076
> *I like how the second one is looking. I like the first one with the kandy over it, it looked a little overdone before the kandy was on there, but the kandy set it off.
> *


x2,the first one was kind of a cluster fuck,but we all know bluebear gots mad skillz


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

NICE,,,


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

did you use a stencil :dunno:


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

DAMN thats some bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Mar 9 2009, 07:54 AM~13223076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2.2


1st one was ugly.. but the kandy mad it look great..


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Best part about that helmet - I was just wasting paint & didnt give a foook about it..........


Using the lime gold brought out some orange tones for sure......... When doing kandy over - I try to use colors that will work with the kandy color ......


Greens under red = brown ... Purples & Yelows = Brown = BAD....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Imma add a broken connecting rod to the base of the skull - you can see the shadowing of where The wrist pin will go ......


So Hold on fellers _im working on it now...........


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 9 2009, 06:26 AM~13222536
> *Yeah ,,,, Here is a helmet that i was messin with last night ... I was doing 2 different helmets but, I dont like how its turning out --This one is pretty much an accident / I didnt have any plans for it & just did whatever but,,, It didnt turn out too bad ..........
> 
> Critique is welcome.
> ...


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 9 2009, 06:30 AM~13222541
> *I made all the stencils by hand , Cutting each with a razor blade -- So I dont wanna hear anyone bitch about using a stencil ..........
> No clear yet on there.......
> Other helmet :
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: 











































































































<span style='color:yellow'>ALL THIS FRESH PAINT ~ 
All I Keep Thinkin iz U Got One Hell Of A Display On Your Hands !!!!!!!!!!! 
Hope Them Bizness Cardz R DONE!!!!!!!!  










































































:thumbsup: 











:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Connecting rod done - not broken but i did actually use a rod from my Ford 302 that Im building ........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Im Adding a tongue & some spit or something now .......BRB


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Well ,,, I used some super bad ass sticky tape & peeled up some paint on the connecting rod ........ Im heading to bed now but,, I will getresult pics when i get up - Around 3PM ...........HAHAH


C-YA LATER SUCKAZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: ON YOUR WORK. LIKED THE 300C YOU DID TOO. NICE!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

More pics of my mustang helmet -- IDK WTF im doing - Just doing whatever ...... May cover up the Smoke flame stuff , WHo knows.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Yep ,,, i went ahead & scuffed up all the Kandy lime smoke flame shit & the outlined flames & the mesh stuff on the left hand side of the helmet .....


IDK what im gonna do but,, Its time for a REDO !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 9 2009, 08:26 AM~13222536
> *Yeah ,,,, Here is a helmet that i was messin with last night ... I was doing 2 different helmets but, I dont like how its turning out --This one is pretty much an accident / I didnt have any plans for it & just did whatever but,,, It didnt turn out too bad ..........
> 
> Critique is welcome.
> ...


badaaaaaaazzzzz :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looks like you do know what you're doing to me :scrutinize:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

keep up the good work.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Here some more messin around ......... Trying to find specific colors to use for some upcoming projects & a guys Harley Tins.........


If your gonna be testing out colors & shit - Might as well paint some shitter seats , RiGHT ??????????????









































































Testing final colors for bike tins ... My pearl mix was too rich IMO & Hid too much too fast / Have to go back & reduce with dbc500 or 1689 ,,, I will try a different tint as well to the base & mid medium .... The Joys of custom paint.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 19 2009, 04:18 AM~13323480
> *
> GRRRRRRRR - Me Scary:
> 
> ...


and it appears you have heart burn.... :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

LOL


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 19 2009, 06:55 AM~13324011
> *and it appears you have heart burn....  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 19 2009, 06:55 AM~13324011
> *and it appears you have heart burn....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

nice practice painting blueberry


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

lookin' good Bobby !!

:biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ Thanks,, trying to nail down some airbrush action before I hit up these harley tins..........


Wait til them pics show up - Should be ok ..... Maybe a little better than ok , You can be the Judge.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 19 2009, 09:55 AM~13324011
> *and it appears you have heart burn....  :biggrin:
> *


or a STD :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^ HHAHAHA


WTF IS UP - KAKALAK IN THE BACK WITA MAK 10 & A PUMP !!!!!!!!!!!! 

(Say ^^^ that as fast as you can)


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Had to REPAINT these tins over again ----> because I bumped the little stand i have for the tank & I thought the tank was tipping over so , I grabbed it with my paint gun in hand & stratched the shit -------- What a Bitch 


But,,, Here is the redo I just finished tonight - A few hours worth of Slangin Urethanes in my spare bedroom !!!!!!! The wife hates when i paint in there !!!!! HAHAHA

1st coat : Looked odd at first / Almost threw a fit !!! ahha










4.5 Coats 











5.5 coats 




















*LOOKY WHAT I GOT ......................... IWATA AIR COMPRESSOR & SOME FLAMBOYANCE PIGMENTS !!!!!!!!!!!!! *


This shit is $140 per bottle / WTF


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Are you painting inside your house?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 3 2009, 07:20 AM~13473166
> *Are you painting inside your house?
> *



White people...... :cheesy:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Apr 3 2009, 04:54 AM~13473196
> *White people......  :cheesy:
> *





DAMN "INDIANS"............... :0 :biggrin: 







** YESS SIR -- In my House ........ I have a spare bedroom that i paint in when the weather is a little cold out - Freezing here last night


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 19 2009, 03:18 AM~13323480
> *Here some more messin around ......... Trying to find specific colors to use for some upcoming projects & a guys Harley Tins.........
> If your gonna be testing out colors & shit - Might as well paint some shitter seats , RiGHT ??????????????
> 
> ...


they came out clean :0


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Trying to get some slightly darker Skulls& shit on the tins Before I lay down some light flame licks but,, They aint turning out as good as I want them so --- I took some reducer on a rag & wiped them off for the second time in a row...........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn i like the color of that tank.LOOOOOKING GOOOOD


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pdutzel_@Apr 5 2009, 01:12 PM~13488535
> *Damn i like the color of that tank.LOOOOOKING GOOOOD
> *


x2 thats a badass green!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 5 2009, 11:27 AM~13488602
> *x2 thats a badass green!
> *



Thats an expensive ass green .............. hahaha


Thats the 2nd time i painted it .... Dumb ,,,, But,,,,, Thats Painting for you & thats the reason i bought almost 3 times the amount of materials needed - Just in case............


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Fuckin Bob...... :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts the best way to bond fiberglass to metal?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 9 2009, 09:10 PM~13534077
> *wuts the best way to bond fiberglass to metal?
> *




Fiberglass matting & resin or A Filler type of resin ??????



Fiberglass & resin tends to not last long & comes off in a sheet like action ..... Long strand fiberglass is different -- I used a Grinder with 26 grit or I use a Angle grinder to rough up the metal good 

When applying - Use firm pressure & make sure you work the stuff into the grooves good in a "+ (up/Down) & X" (Corner to corner) motions..........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

A sheet of pre hardened fiberglass is different yet ........


When doing body kits - We had used a Glue by SEM to glue panel on after being attatched with a nut & bolt with a ground down head (counter sink the mounting holes) , Rough up the metal good & apply long & then short strand glass ......

Seemed to work for me but,,, Everyone with a body kit always tore the front or back ends off anyways & they shit would break reguardless............


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like you got some talent bro


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ Thanks ,, I try - Still a rookie IMO ...............................


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

wassup to all the homiez and happy Easter


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Sick.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 3 2009, 03:01 PM~13476272
> *DAMN "INDIANS"............... :0  :biggrin:
> ** YESS SIR -- In my House ........ I have a spare bedroom that i paint in when the weather is a little cold out - Freezing here last night
> *


Doesn't the fumes get bad in the house?


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

Damn that shit is looking fucking sweet


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 16 2009, 12:10 PM~13595098
> *Doesn't the fumes get bad in the house?
> *




Not at all ,,the Natural Vaccum from outside & the fan pulls air out ........ I did have to put tape over the outer edges of the fan (Sort of like a shroud) - otherwise it blows air back in as well as out .......


Only thing that smells is me when I step out of there ..... :0 




Maybe thats just me anyways - :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 16 2009, 02:44 PM~13594927
> *Sick.....
> *


I hope you feel better homie  



















































:biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## elpolloloco (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 20 2009, 01:22 AM~13627906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  sick stuff buddy


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

GOOD WORK LIKE ALWAYS BOB!!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^ Thanks .......................... 





Whats crackin Big Lazy ???


----------



## pdutzel (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice like always , bob you do some good work.now go work on your sisters car LOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

can u see pearls under candies...just a quik question 

or lay it over candie  which has a better affect


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Mar 10 2009, 06:10 PM~13240544
> *Imma add a broken connecting rod to the base of the skull - you can see the shadowing of where The wrist pin will go ......
> So Hold on fellers  _im working on it now...........
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 20 2009, 01:22 AM~13627906
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN datz A nice Green :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

You got mad skillz homie, keep up da good work.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 12:25 AM~13651931
> *You got mad skillz homie, keep up da good work.
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 21 2009, 09:28 PM~13649835
> *can u see pearls under candies...just a quik question
> 
> or lay it over candie   which has a better affect
> *




YEP !!!!!!!



Check out a members ride on here by the Name of "COOG" -- He has a 3 stage transparent topcoat over a red pearl basecoat with / Gold pearl patterns inbetween .......


- You could Call it a 4 stage paint !!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 03:21 AM~13652411
> *x2  :wave:
> *








*TOMMSTER !!!!!!!!!!!*




Hows the arch feeling ????? I tried getting an addy for you to send you one of them toilet seats I recently did mayng ,,, Nothing yet......


** I just told everyone the other day that were heading down there around the 27th of sept / if you guys end up doing that benefit show or whatever.....


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 22 2009, 11:39 AM~13655700
> *TOMMSTER !!!!!!!!!!!
> Hows the arch feeling ????? I tried getting an addy for you to send you one of them toilet seats I recently did mayng ,,, Nothing yet......
> ** I just told everyone the other day that were heading down there around the 27th of sept / if you guys end up doing that benefit show or whatever.....
> *



getting better bro finally home. still stuck in the bed. but yea come down in September for sure. obsession fest in the big ATL if you and whoever wanna make it to my place in TN a day early or something you can crash here and we can all roll down together..
not really worried about the whole "benefit" part lol you know i would rather be helping than receiving anyways.. but the show is always badass.. i know its a pretty good drive, but its the best show of the year!!  but just know your welcome to stay at my place man.


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

wud up whats happining


----------



## The Coog (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 22 2009, 11:36 AM~13655672
> *YEP !!!!!!!
> Check out a members ride on here by the Name of "COOG" -- He has a 3 stage transparent topcoat over a red pearl basecoat with / Gold pearl patterns inbetween .......
> - You could Call it a 4 stage paint !!!!!!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Check out the avatar, I don't know how to post up pics anymore
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=post&id=522111 (old pic) 1st show it was in after paint


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^^^ 
ALL PPG Radience / Without Flamboyance pearls.... 


Red Pearl basecoat 

Gold pearl patterns/Fades

Was a transparent orange topcoat but ,I tinted it with some Magenta & some red toner to get the color closer to the interior ..........


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

That bike frame is insane homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

i was so hoping those were the patterns on my lincoln........ ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 27 2009, 10:00 AM~13701590
> *YA AND I WAS SoOoOooOoo HOPING THE PATTERNS ON THE LINC WOULD'VE BEEN ON THE BLAZER  :0 :0*


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 29 2009, 04:36 PM~13732581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



The Light Of Minnesota SHINE'N DOWN ON IT LOOKZ COOL!!! LoL


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Apr 27 2009, 12:09 PM~13703185
> *YA AND I WAS SoOoOooOoo HOPING THE PATTERNS ON THE LINC WOULD'VE BEEN ON THE BLAZER  :0  :0
> *


 :0 lol.........


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

DO WORK DO WORK!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

what it do!!


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Apr 10 2009, 09:32 AM~13537741
> *looks like you got some talent bro
> *


some would be an understatement.. dudes got skillzzzzzzzzzz uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 30 2009, 11:42 AM~14046354
> *some would be an understatement.. dudes got skillzzzzzzzzzz  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *



Still a rookie mayng ,,,,, Still learning , still trying out different things .....


Im going to try using some other components for painting - IDK what im looking for yet but,, I will find something along the way


I tell you what tho - I did some tricks awhile back that I have NEVER seen done before ...... 


Im going to explore that region again too but,, thats not a lowrider style of paint i guess - It may be incorporated somewhere in patterns but,,, Its hard to do &the results have NEVER been the same so far


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Pic of Bike assembled..........


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

BAD ASS


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

TTT


retirement sucks.


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 13 2011, 10:49 PM~19863883
> *TTT
> retirement sucks.
> *


TTT...! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 13 2011, 10:49 PM~19863883
> *TTT
> retirement sucks.
> *


Welcome back


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Feb 13 2011, 11:49 PM~19863883
> *TTT
> retirement sucks.
> *


da fuck u been :biggrin:


----------



## $$RON $$ (Dec 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: Very nice work


----------

